# Might sell the VX - need some ideas



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just an idea at the moment that I started tossing round in my head yesterday, but now I have my new bike I want to get back into Mountain Bike riding again. Unfortunately the VX is not the best thing for carrying around a bike, so I might ditch it and get a cheapish fun hatch. if i did it I wouldn't be looking to spend any more than around Â£14k max, the back seats must fold down and have room for a bike, or it has the ability to carry a boot rack.

Initial thoughts are a last in line Civic Type R, but any other suggestions are welcome.

Cheers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Focus ST.

Or get a Â£500 banger to take the MB around in.

I know its a bit hypocritical, as I changed my own car to meet circumstances and the need to lug the dogs around, but at least I've only changed cars twice since 2001. Some of you people have no forethought whatsoever... :lol: :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

If Kev changes real quick he'll beat my 4mths in the 535d & 5mths in the S8. :lol: :wink:

Situations do change Tim & it's tough to always know what's round the corner. Most did point out when Kev bought the VX that it's a tricky daily driver if their's no other car in the family. Stu at least has the Skoda so does not rely on the VX.

I'd say either the Clio Sport (sure back seats fold down) a Focus ST, Golf Gti or CTR as you've already mentioned.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What about a Seat Leon Cupra R? Or even the new shape Leon?

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/97936.htm


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Z3M Coupe with a bike rack on the roof....as per this picture...

http://www.z3mcoupe.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=271&sort=1&cat=514&page=1


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Z3 M Coupe is definately an option.....won't a bike with the front wheel off go in the back?

Or just do some silly spending and throw the bike in the back of one of these Kev :wink:

Now this IS tasty..... 

http://www.stuttgart9.co.uk/upload/show ... php?t=4117


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

DW225 said:


> Z3 M Coupe is definately an option.....won't a bike with the front wheel off go in the back?


Don't know never tried it, but have managed to get the "all important" golf clubs and trolley in without any problem. Can actually get two sets of clubs and two trolleys quite easily. In terms of pricing, people are still asking silly money for them, but they're not getting what they're asking for...most seem to be around Â£1.5k to Â£2k overpriced.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

A mountain bike will fit nicely in the back of a TVR T350. Go on, buy your old one back 

Maybe a Clio 197 since you like taking photos of them so much


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tim might have an old landrover that he never uses...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Tim might have an old landrover that he never uses...


Tim sold his Land Rover on Ebay a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Tim might have an old landrover that he never uses...


Yeah, I think I was responsible for suggesting that he bought the Landy...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Tim might have an old landrover that he never uses...
> ...


Twas fun, but ill suited to long cruises 

When I swapped the 350z for the S4, it became largely redundant.

Still, it depreciated by Â£100 in total. Despite it being SORN for the last 14 months, and sold untaxed and untested. :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I got a really good deal on the Z3M I bought, so hoping that when I do move on again I should experience fairly minimal depreciation, but I'll have had a whole lot of fun in the meantime.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I bet its already depreciated more than Â£100...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You haven't owned the VX for that long, it does seem very early to change again just for the sake of carrying a mountain bike. Ok a CTR or Clio will be fun but isn't that going back over old ground? Think how much fun you still have to come from the VX. An additional runabout would be my option. I do biking and for this purpose I have a pug 405 TD estate it's very comfortable and believe me you need that after a long bike ride  I have two of them at the mo, I really don't know how much 'image' matters to you now, (I couldn't give a monkeys about driving a Peugeot as a second car!) but one will be for sale soon so if you're interested :wink:



jampott said:


> Or get a Â£500 banger to take the MB around in.
> 
> I know its a bit hypocritical, as I changed my own car to meet circumstances and the need to lug the dogs around, but at least I've only changed cars twice since 2001. Some of you people have no forethought whatsoever... :lol: :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Did I say I got it for a VERY good price? ;-)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

1) Buy a banger for Â£500 for the rare occasions you want to carry the bike.
2) Sell the VX and buy a Clio Trophy

I am pissed up, but these seem the best two options to me!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Or just go out on the bike... a fit young man like you should be able to cycle to the nearest "hills"...  Why buy a bike and then put it in the car?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I gotta go with Carlos on this one - first option - keep the VX and spend maybe under Â£500 on a runaround.

If you are determined to change then you gotta try a Clio Trophy.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> I gotta go with Carlos on this one - first option - keep the VX and spend maybe under Â£500 on a runaround.
> 
> If you are determined to change then you gotta try a Clio Trophy.


The Clio Trophy is amazing I had one and loved it


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Keep the VX and rent a small van for the biking getaways.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=018


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:idea: Get a custom bike rack made for the back of the VX :idea:

Shouldnt cost too much.

I just saw a Westfield heading down the M5 from Brum, with a folded wheelchair on the back as one would carry a push bike. Impressed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

shao_khan said:


> I gotta go with Carlos on this one - first option - keep the VX and spend maybe under Â£500 on a runaround.
> 
> If you are determined to change then you gotta try a Clio Trophy.


I think the Â£500 banger idea was mooted in the 2nd post... :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Tim might have an old landrover that he never uses...
> ...


Shame, a few folk around here may have been interested in that....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I wasn't to know that...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Considering how often you change your mind and also considering the mountain biking could simply be a fad, keep the VX and ride your bike to where ever you want to go :?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta go with Carlos on this one - first option - keep the VX and spend maybe under Â£500 on a runaround.
> ...


Yep maybe - but 2nd post didnt touch on the Clio concept - so I quoted carlos for the alround package of suggestions


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Got a last of the line Civic Type R (Recaro Seats, red carpets...) and its the best fun I've had in a car...

My bike fits in the back of it no worries, though if you do want to get more than 2 bikes in it will be a struggle and apparently you can't get a bike rack to fit them!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> What about a Seat Leon Cupra R? Or even the new shape Leon?
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/97936.htm


The new one didnt do too well in the group tested and was way behind the ST and GTI. Also looks like a dogs dinner has been puked back up.

Depends on budget, RS4, new M3, M5, M6 all great cars.

New Civic R looks great too and im sure it will go great.

Else old M3, 535d, DB7,


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Depends on budget, RS4, new M3, M5, M6 all great cars.
> 
> New Civic R looks great too and im sure it will go great.
> 
> Else old M3, 535d, DB7,





kmpowell said:


> if i did it I wouldn't be looking to spend any more than around Â£14k max


Not sure that all of your choices fit with the stated budget ;-)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions! So far I think I have narrowed it down to two cars (the Clio is too small for me): A late Civic Type R or a MK 4 R32.

So i'm going to see what happens now in terms of finding the 'right' car etc. 

Cheers


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Of the two, gotta be the R32. Oozes class.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Of the two, gotta be the R32. Oozes class.


Yep, either a Cosmic Grey Type R (late model), or a dark coloured (pref grey, the very dark blue) MKIV R32.

Not really 100% on changing yet anyway. Got to make a few calls this week and then make a decision.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Of the two, gotta be the R32. Oozes class.
> ...


Here's fathers' grey R32:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/R32.JPG

I think all cars look their best in grey. The R32 is certainly no exception.

He may also be contemplating selling too.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Of the two, gotta be the R32


Yep.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

ronin said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Of the two, gotta be the R32
> ...


Totally disagree, test drove a R32 and it didn't set my world alight at all.

Civic is the most fun car I've ever driven, every gear change is just the most fun. It can be a bit tiresome when your not in the mood, but you forgive that when you are in the mood!!

R32 is a very good car and the sound it makes at idle is fantastic but it just felt very sluggish and heavy compared to my Civic.

IMO their very different cars in the same market and its what ever takes your fancy at the end of the day.

Just looking for some pics now and I can't find them but my Civic is the Premier model with the Recaro seats, Momo Wheel and is in I think the best colour of Cosmic Grey. Having had 3 black cars I thought I'd make a change and go for this colour and I know its the best thing I've done. It even looks nice when its filthy!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree Civic type R.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1999-BMW-M5_W0QQi ... dZViewItem


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1999-BMW-M5_W0QQi ... dZViewItem

Or this one..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1988-BMW-525-E-LU ... dZViewItem

I love the idea of the 2nd one, if it goes wrong just walk away from it :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

bigrich said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Totally agree as i don't think the R32 is all that. I've only driven one & the only thing i really liked about it was the noise as the TT225 felt as quick if not quicker & the fuel consumption was a joke (the RS6 or M5 are almost as thirsty). I've never driven a CTR but only ever heard good things about the Civic, so out of the 2 my money would go to Honda & i know Kev loves them.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

My brother owned a CTR before he bought my TT off me.

The problem he had with it was putting the power down. The front wheels would spin in any condition other than bone dry.

R32 is a mans car. CTR is a boys car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R32 on the MKIV is hideous and it drives like airship. dont do it - its one of the worse cars ever made.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Widget said:


> R32 is a mans car. CTR is a boys car.


Both girl's cars... :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> R32 on the MKIV is hideous and it drives like airship. dont do it - its one of the worse cars ever made.


I have passengered in one around Castle Combe and this has to be incorrect. It was quick, in the same ballpark as my scoob or Stu's evo (pre-suspension work though). The driver was very average too :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > R32 on the MKIV is hideous and it drives like airship. dont do it - its one of the worse cars ever made.
> ...


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> & the fuel consumption was a joke (the RS6 or M5 are almost as thirsty).


Are you saying the R32 is less economical than an RS6 and M5?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > & the fuel consumption was a joke (the RS6 or M5 are almost as thirsty).
> ...


No, just not that much MORE economical. I did about 200 miles in one last year & was averaging about 21MPG. In my M5 over some 8K miles, i've averaged 18.4 MPG & that includes a track day, 2000 miles very quick across Europe & about 22laps of The Ring, so many miles at very low MPG & still averaging over 18MPG. On longer runs i can get her up to 22MPG when cruising at 85-90, so it just makes the R32 seem very thirsty for what it is.

Bad grammar in the post you quoted, as i meant the M5 & RS6 are only slightly more thirsty than the R32.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think a lot will depend on whether you're planning to carry the bike on the inside or the outside as well as where you're planning to go.

While you may think you're onbly going to be carrying your bike, my experience has been that you tend to go out as a group and therefore may be carrying more than one (muddy) bike. Your best bet is to think about something with the capacity to carry bikes on the outside. THe R32 would be great as you can buy roof bars and bike carriers and be able to keep the inside clean.

An old clunker would be a better bet if you're going to carry them on the inside as no matter how careful you are, you WILL get the interior marked with mud and/or oil.

Another thing to consider, but of slightly less importance is the issue of drive. Most of the trails I used to ride would. at times, be virtually inaccessible to FWD or RWD cars in the most fun time of the year - winter. Something with 4WD would mean getting up the fire paths and access trails would be easier.

A cheap quattro A4/A6 Avant would fit the bill - and allow you to keep the VX. It would also allow you to sell it without losing too much if you decide it's not necessary for the biking that you're doing.

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/ca ... ull=SEARCH

ALthough my Father in Law has just bought a Subaru Legacy for work for Â£900. P reg, 2.5 litre V6. Nice enough car and quite an eclectic choice.

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/ca ... ull=SEARCH


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi Kev

Pm'd you some pics but wife has just got one of these in black, Fits some of yours need except price 16K

Exclusive rare BTCC kit 200 released from factory
320nM torque from the 2.0TDi engine


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Once you do get out on your bike - give this a go:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Once you do get out on your bike - give this a go:


Did my first fast 'trail' ride last night since getting back into the MB scene, and boy have I missed biking!

Awesome feeling it was, jumping and thrashing through the woods on Ashton Court's purpose built bike trail. Loved every minute of it!

I'm not quite into Freeriding though to be honst. Although I have massive respect for the riders, I prefer the speed and trail thing. 8)

Off to buy some new gloves on saturday along with a chainstay!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Glad you're enjoying the bike - awesome feeling isn't it?

I recently did Thetford Forest on a lovely sunny day. Just threw the bike into the back of the pug and I was away :wink:

So you're keeping the VX and getting a carrier?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Glad you're enjoying the bike - awesome feeling isn't it?
> 
> I recently did Thetford Forest on a lovely sunny day. Just threw the bike into the back of the pug and I was away :wink:
> 
> So you're keeping the VX and getting a carrier?


I'd forgotten how good it was pegging through a winding forest trail made up of tree roots, rocks, dirt, gravel blah blah blah, then launching yourself through a muddy puddle, over a log and landing smoothly letting the forks do all the work! It's been about 10 years since I last rode 'Properly' (i did it at comp level), so i'm still finding my feet again, but i'm getting back into the swing of things quickly, boy have I missed it. The Rockhopper is performing faultlesly as well, the weight distribution I can achieve with the M4 manipulation is like nothing I could before so i'm well chuffed with my purchase. 8)

Not sure about the VX yet, still waiting for 2 garages to come back to me regarding a couple of cars.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Once you do get out on your bike - give this a go:


Cool video but so crazy what they do. Amazing how the bikes withstand the landings.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> It's been about 10 years since I last rode 'Properly' (i did it at comp level), so i'm still finding my feet again, but i'm getting back into the swing of things quickly, boy have I missed it.


Which comp did you go to? I had no idea that state schools did cool stuff like mountain biking


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

VXR Astra?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm in bristol. how about my toyota celica 190 vvtli

boot is quite big, rear seats fold flat, quite versatile actually.
save about Â£4k on your budget and soend the rest on new bike stuff


----------

